# Field spanish trip



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 19, 2008)

S. oraniensis







Buthus occitanus







Spanish blue millipede dark form.

























Empusa penata







Unidentifield jumping bug







Spanish blue millipede blue from













2 buthus more







S. oraniensis dark form

And thats it!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## ornata (Apr 19, 2008)

nice, I will work in Greece for 6 month and then I will take a lot of pictures like this=)

Do you know if Mesobuthus gibbosus reach the same size as B. occitanus?
I dont think it is possible to find b ocitanus in Greece!?


----------

